# Guess the weight get the pen - Finished



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2009)

*It's over:biggrin: Congrats to Jon Piper -AKA Goodturns*

Want a little fun? Nothing special but I just finished this stainless steel pen and it's bit heavier than I wanted so...for fun, and cause I'm in a good Christmasy mood:biggrin: if you want it then take a ( *one* )guess at it's weight.
The first correct answer gets it free, I'll cover shipping anywhere.:biggrin:

Only one rule.....

*Answer must be to the nearest gram *

Clue; On my screen the pic is very close to actual size - 150mm long and 
max dia is 13.5mm around the mid point.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 21, 2009)

19 grams. nice pen by the way.


Maybe I should have inverted those numbers....LOL
Or maybe a couple of zeros after.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 21, 2009)

Steve,
I'll go with 20.2g (POA).  I agree with Neil, sweeeeet pen.


----------



## Mark (Dec 21, 2009)

15.9 grams.  It's a beauty...


----------



## David M (Dec 21, 2009)

3 ounce or about 85 grams


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2009)

After Neil's wild guess I have to ask; are American grams heavier than English ones??:biggrin:
I just weighed a Cigar pen and it was 50 grams, I also weighed a 1 x 1 x 6 resin blank and it was 110 grams:wink:


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll take 57g on a sweet pen (maybe I'll actually get my skippy pen finally, couldn't even buy one a year ago)


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 21, 2009)

22 grams


----------



## JimB (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd say 18 grams. Beuatiful work.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm goin with 62 grams, since you say it is on the heavy side...

just a guess, but I may be lucky today.


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been wanting one of your pens ever since I saw how beautiful your work is. My guess is 110 grams

Jim Smith


----------



## Wheaties (Dec 21, 2009)

186 grams. I think we will be here for a while....


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ill say 75 grams.  Very sleek pen.


James


----------



## broitblat (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll weigh in with a guess of 78 grams , and every one a beauty.

 -Barry


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll need the alloy in order to provide an educated guess....

I'll toss 131g out there 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## jbostian (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to with 103 grams.  Great looking pen.

Jamie


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 21, 2009)

102


----------



## David M (Dec 21, 2009)

yes American grams are heaver than English , it so happens its the exact percentage difference in the weight of the pen and my guess .... i think i have it . sorry i guessed in American grams


----------



## nytefaii (Dec 21, 2009)

96 grams


----------



## mkbeach (Dec 21, 2009)

177 grams is my guess!  Hope I am right, BEAUTIFUL pen!


----------



## wolftat (Dec 21, 2009)

skiprat said:


> After Neil's wild guess I have to ask; are American grams heavier than English ones??:biggrin:
> I just weighed a Cigar pen and it was 50 grams, I also weighed a 1 x 1 x 6 resin blank and it was 110 grams:wink:


 Americans don't use grams too much, we are that country that uses the other method of weight.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 21, 2009)

skiprat said:


> After Neil's wild guess I have to ask; are American grams heavier than English ones??:biggrin:
> I just weighed a Cigar pen and it was 50 grams, I also weighed a 1 x 1 x 6 resin blank and it was 110 grams:wink:



Can we try again for those of us who were very excited but sooo confused?  If so I say about 301 g.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmmm...  I'll say 82.5 grams


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 21, 2009)

542 grams!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 21, 2009)

68g


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 21, 2009)

93 he says with high hopes...


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 21, 2009)

112


----------



## Manny (Dec 21, 2009)

236 grams!

Manny


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 21, 2009)

161 grams


----------



## wolftat (Dec 21, 2009)

Can the Americans just go by the ounce?:biggrin:


----------



## Wheaties (Dec 21, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Can the Americans just go by the ounce?:biggrin:



LOL. I second that motion!

If nothing else it would defiantly end this pretty quickly.:biggrin:


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Dec 21, 2009)

76 grams


----------



## PaulSF (Dec 21, 2009)

683 graham crackers!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't you remember your high school math? My wife does.


----------



## Oldwagon (Dec 21, 2009)

I say 113 grams.Very nice pen.Somebody is going to be real proud of this one.  Todd


----------



## Monty (Dec 21, 2009)

173 grams


----------



## razor524 (Dec 21, 2009)

145. Am I right?


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice pen! I'll throw out 192 grams. Why not?


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2009)

For the mathematically challenged....28.35g = 1 oz:biggrin:

There is one answer that is only 1 gram out!!!!  If there isn't a spot on answer by the time I go to bed, then he gets it:biggrin:


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 21, 2009)

122.3 grams


----------



## jhs494 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll guess 78.5 grams. 

Merry Christmas Skiprat!
Thanks for the guess and for sharing another great pen with us!


----------



## DennisM (Dec 21, 2009)

42.1 grams..


----------



## PTJeff (Dec 21, 2009)

@7.99 g/cm3 i'd say 125g


----------



## wolftat (Dec 21, 2009)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Don't you remember your high school math? My wife does.


 I don't remember yesterday at my age.:wink:


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 21, 2009)

95 grams


----------



## dkarcher (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice Pen! I'll take 113.398 grams


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 21, 2009)

amazing pen...i'll give an uneducated guess of 172g


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 21, 2009)

147g


----------



## mvaldez (Dec 21, 2009)

how about 141.5 grams


----------



## dgscott (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm in for 76 grams.
Doug


----------



## dgscott (Dec 21, 2009)

oops -- someone already said 76 grams. I'll go 77.
Doug


----------



## brookswife803 (Dec 21, 2009)

how about 174g


----------



## knowltoh (Dec 21, 2009)

53.8 grams


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2009)

102.20grams is my guess. Do I get points for creativity???


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 21, 2009)

OK, here's hoping for probably my only chance at a skippy pen...  

144grams!


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 21, 2009)

69g


----------



## penmanship (Dec 21, 2009)

66.5 ~ great looking pen ~ it'll look nice in my collection  =)


----------



## jigsawbob (Dec 21, 2009)

84 grams for my guess

Robert


----------



## LEAP (Dec 21, 2009)

Wild Guess 102 grams


----------



## snowman56 (Dec 21, 2009)

113.6 grams


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Dec 21, 2009)

170.01


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 21, 2009)

I say 91 grams.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2009)

*Linquistic fun*



wolftat said:


> Americans don't use grams too much, we are that country that uses the other method of weight.


 
"Cheerio!!"  Said the Brit, "NOT POUNDS!!!!!!"

"How dear!!!"


Of course, the Brits weigh pounds in stones, which Americans weigh in tons.

Confused yet???      We both speak ENGLISH, you know.


----------



## babyblues (Dec 21, 2009)

160 grams


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 21, 2009)

101 Grams on the nose!!!!!


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 21, 2009)

98.6 grams, Squire.:drink:


----------



## tim self (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll go 168.2 grams.  I used to be a carnie weight guesser!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 21, 2009)

75  grams. And Merry Christmas everyone. THanks for the fun Skip.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 21, 2009)

My first guess was on page 6, so I will go with 121.8 grams I hope that wasn't taken somewhere too.


----------



## Nolan (Dec 21, 2009)

114 grams is my guess

Based on 316 stainless and my formula as follows.....

Pen is 150 mm x 13.5 mm   (5.9" x .53"
1/2" solid 316 stainless rod weighs 302.9 grams (.668 lbs)  per foot
so 5.9" equals 178.71 grams to start and I figured 35% reduction in machining which takes us to 116 grams BUT Skip says somebody was within a gram so I went to 114 cuz 113 was an early quess.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll try 79g.

If I had a half-inch bolt that long, I could weigh it and get a "high end", but I don't.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 21, 2009)

92g Skippy :tongue:


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Dec 21, 2009)

83 grams of beautiful pen.


----------



## papaturner (Dec 21, 2009)

101.1 grams


----------



## Cole Roberts (Dec 21, 2009)

97 Grams and like everyone else said it is beautiful


----------



## Mickey (Dec 21, 2009)

87.2 grams


----------



## splinter99 (Dec 21, 2009)

112


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 21, 2009)

I have no guess..the best grahams are crackers.  Love the pen though Steve.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 21, 2009)

My wife just walked by as the pen was on the screen.........."That's sharp!  Make me one like that!" 
127.6 grams


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 21, 2009)

89 grams.


----------



## kirkfranks (Dec 21, 2009)

63 grams


----------



## skeenum (Dec 21, 2009)

13.5 grams


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 21, 2009)

I will say 138  grams.


----------



## pentex (Dec 21, 2009)

99 grams


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 21, 2009)

skiprat said:


> For the mathematically challenged....28.35g = 1 oz:biggrin:
> 
> There is one answer that is only 1 gram out!!!!  If there isn't a spot on answer by the time I go to bed, then he gets it:biggrin:



A-HA: A clue! ... It's a "he" that's so close 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 21, 2009)

86 grams???????


----------



## altaciii (Dec 21, 2009)

Steven, my guess is 74.6 grams. A very noneducated guess.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 21, 2009)

76.2 gorgeous grams


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 21, 2009)

148 grams  Thanks


----------



## CaptG (Dec 21, 2009)

I say 109 grams.


----------



## the_benz (Dec 21, 2009)

I will guess 178 grams.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 21, 2009)

111 grams


----------



## KenBrasier (Dec 21, 2009)

64 grams, great looking.


----------



## tseger (Dec 21, 2009)

My guess is 143g. Nice pen!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 21, 2009)

82 grams


----------



## Penl8the (Dec 21, 2009)

81.75 gm


----------



## smitty (Dec 21, 2009)

167 grams


----------



## bgibb42 (Dec 21, 2009)

I say it's 176 grams.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2009)

Some of you guys think this thing is as heavy a a railway girder
Some also very close !!!:wink:

It's all packed up nicely and just needs an address.....
*with all the packaging* it is 142g:wink:

I'm just going to grab a beer and will call it quits when I get back....

5 mins max:biggrin:


----------



## snyiper (Dec 21, 2009)

113.5 grams


----------



## tomcatchevy (Dec 21, 2009)

Too late yet??  95 grams!


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 21, 2009)

100


----------



## tomcatchevy (Dec 21, 2009)

Oops 95 is taken, how about 94??


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2009)

Time's up !!!:biggrin:


The actual weight of this pen is.............


*94 grams*
** 
*Well done... Good Turns AKA Jon Piper*
*Please PM me your address and I'll post it in the morning:biggrin:*


----------



## JeremyJ (Dec 21, 2009)

It seems I'm always a day late and a you know what short


----------



## tomcatchevy (Dec 21, 2009)

Shoot!!  Look how close I was...just a couple minutes late!!:frown:  Congrats Jon!


----------



## Nolan (Dec 21, 2009)

So I guess it was 305 stainless.............Great!!!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2009)

tomcatchevy said:


> Oops 95 is taken, how about 94??


 
Sorry Tom you missed it by a few minutes:redface:


----------



## penmanship (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice gesture Skip ~ Thanks for the fun..............Merry Christmas one and all!!


----------



## woodsofourlives (Dec 21, 2009)

i SAY 46.2GRAMS


----------



## tomcatchevy (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Skip!  That was cool!!  No consolation prize??:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 21, 2009)

Steven,

I thought you told me there would be some interest in this!!  I guess you think 1380 views and 110 responses in an afternoon is something special?  :biggrin:

Wow, that was some posting blitz!  It just goes to show that everyone wants a SkipRat original!!

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2009)

tomcatchevy said:


> Thanks Skip! That was cool!! No consolation prize??:biggrin::biggrin:


 
Hey it's Christmas, so why not?? :biggrin:
PM your address:wink:

I'm going to bed now, it's bloody freezing here in my shop:biggrin:


----------



## Rmartin (Dec 21, 2009)

Man, it sucks having to work and all. I miss everything.

Nice pen though


----------



## stolicky (Dec 21, 2009)

oh, oh, I know.  I know.

I guess 94 grams.

Am I right?





I know, no one likes a smarta$$, huh?


----------



## tomcatchevy (Dec 21, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Hey it's Christmas, so why not?? :biggrin:
> PM your address:wink:
> 
> I'm going to bed now, it's bloody freezing here in my shop:biggrin:


 
This is awesome!!  Thanks Skip!  PM sent!


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 21, 2009)

89 grams


----------



## CharlestonPenWorks (Dec 21, 2009)

73 grams. You can go ahead and mail it.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 21, 2009)

Tonight I am a happy boy!  Thank you Steven!


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the fun Skippy 

I didn't subtract enough weight for hollowing - I figured that the guts of the pen would almost make up for it (and was way wrong)

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## wolftat (Dec 21, 2009)

I just got back home, did I win??????????? LOL  Happy holidays.


----------



## Rollerbob (Dec 21, 2009)

Neil, yes you are a winner!! Just not Skip's pen.................................feel better now?:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm gonna guess anyway.

Let's see .. stainless .. mill out the barrel ..150mm ..   I'll guess
(hold on a sec .. gotta get out my darts..)
94 grams.

What?  I was right?  YIPPEE!!!!

(some of us get home late and need to amuse ourselves..)


----------



## wolftat (Dec 21, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Neil, yes you are a winner!! Just not Skip's pen.................................feel better now?:biggrin:


 After the day I had today, not much is going to bring me down.


----------



## LEAP (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like somebody got lucky.


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 21, 2009)

94g is 3.3157524 ounces for those non-metric folks!!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 21, 2009)

Gorgeous pen Steve whatever weight it is!


----------



## John M (Dec 21, 2009)

178 grams


----------



## ericw95 (Dec 21, 2009)

172


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 21, 2009)

its over folks...its over.
take a deep breath....
:tongue:


----------



## barrysj (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful pen...34 grams or about two 30-06 cartridges.

Steve


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah, yeah, yeah...everyone wants another contest....here you go..GUESS THE WAIT!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=947900#post947900


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 21, 2009)

I was off by 1 gram over.
Do I get a runners up prize :biggrin:





skiprat said:


> Time's up !!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> The actual weight of this pen is.............
> ...


----------



## BobBurt (Dec 22, 2009)

250 g


----------



## traderdon55 (Dec 22, 2009)

It's bad when you only get online once a day and you find a great contest started and ended since you were on last time. As soon as I looked at the picture I guessed the weight at 94 grams. I know everyone says sure you did,thats easy to say now. Well that's my story and I'm sticking to it. LOL


----------



## Giospro (Dec 22, 2009)

11.4 grams. Nice Pen


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 22, 2009)

This contest has been such fun, I demand a  RECOUNT.:wink:

Thanks for all the laughs and your giving spirit, Skippy


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 22, 2009)

27 grams, so send it  to me thanks


----------



## YORKGUM (Dec 22, 2009)

No idea what it weighs but it sure looks nice.


----------

